# Why my pigeons are not laying egg



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. 
I captured some wild pigeons. Some are adult (I don't know how old) and some are baby just fledge. I have been keeping them in my loft for 2 months. I noticed one pair (1 big and 1 small and they always stay together) I don't know their age. My question is when do I expect to see the hen laying eggs? I have been feeding them seeds with 18% protein and red grit. 
Do I need to lock them in breeding box for them to lay egg or just let them free in the loft?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to PT...

What do you want to keep pigeons for?
Just for fun, hobby, racing, showing or any other reason?

There are over 108 fancy pigeon breeds to choose from. Why capture free living street ferals?


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

*What do you want to keep pigeons for? Just for fun, hobby, racing, showing or any oth*

Hi,
I want to keep pigeon just for fun. Eventually, I will let them out to freely roaming. My goal is to have them fly anywhere they please but eventually come to my back yard for nesting. I find that watching the birds nesting in my house is fascinated. I love the fact that I can provide a sanctuary for the birds. 

Why do I choose wild pigeons? 2 reasons: I love the look of rock doves and they can be independent I mean if I am not around, they can find food on the street and not starve to death because I love to travel once in a while and no one take care of them like I do. I find that everyone hates them because they are afraid of diseases they carry and the poops....Contrary to what i think that they are a lovely creature. I don't believe that they pass on disease to me but I still implement program to get rid of diseases and worms that they might carry just to be sure. 

I know this sounds crazy because why would you like to have pigeon in your house and they make a mess on your property? Actually, If i have them in the designated area, they make a controlled mess where I can clean it easily. Also, their dropping wasn't as bad because they are odorless anyway.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Okay! You like pigeons that's good.
What you want is an open loft system. What you need to do is build a loft high from ground predators. Ferals will start to reside in it on their own. Its has been a success in controlling stray pigeon populations but you want the contrary, your choice. So google open loft system and you'll find the material with pics. Then all you need to do is go into the loft to feed,water and watch the pigeons.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> The only proven method of reducing pigeon flock size as part of an area-wide control system is to use a method pioneered by PiCAS International involving the use of artificial breeding facilities. This stand-alone method of control has been scientifically* proven to reduce pigeon flock size and is currently being employed throughout mainland Europe by councils and commercial organisations alike.The principle of a scheme using artificial breeding facilities is to provide a pigeon loft or dovecote in which feral pigeons can be encouraged to roost and breed and from which their eggs can be removed as laid and replaced with dummy eggs. This method of breeding control has been found to be extremely effective in reducing flock size and maintaining that reduction indefinitely.


............ Maybe you could use it reciprocally


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Okay! You like pigeons that's good.
> What you want is an open loft system. What you need to do is build a loft high from ground predators. Ferals will start to reside in it on their own. Its has been a success in controlling stray pigeon populations but you want the contrary, your choice. So google open loft system and you'll find the material with pics. Then all you need to do is go into the loft to feed,water and watch the pigeons.


Thanks Jass. Maybe at first I want to have a population of pigeons. Then, If they reproduce too much, I will control their population the way you suggested which is the most effective. But you still have not answer my very first question. Why my pigeons are not laying eggs?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If you sense a pair in the loft, have you given it a breeding box? Oh...ol'rgt, you haven't!
Ferals in open, look out for a nesting spot, select one, then build a nest and mate and then comes the laying time.
You need to build mutiple breeding boxes in your loft and have to make nesting material available at the floor for them to pick it up to the chosen nesting spot and prepare a nest. Then its affirmative they will lay. They aren't accustomed to closed living conditions so they may take more time to adjust.

If you wanna speed things up you may buy a blue bar domestic pair. They will lay within days and the others will follow them,thinking it to be friendly for birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When they feel safe and comfortable they will breed. These birds are used to being free and you have captured them and locked them up. They aren't happy. Not right to take their freedom away just because you want to have pigeons.
If you want pigeons, you can get domestic pigeons cheap enough, and build them a loft with an aviary to live in. Train them to come back to your loft and live there. Keeping wild birds caged up is just wrong. They are adults, who are used to living free, and not in a cage, or locked up in an enclosure. They don't want to be there, so don't want to breed. Buy some cheap birds that are used to being kept and you would do better.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> When they feel safe and comfortable they will breed. These birds are used to being free and you have captured them and locked them up. They aren't happy. Not right to take their freedom away just because you want to have pigeons.
> If you want pigeons, you can get domestic pigeons cheap enough, and build them a loft with an aviary to live in. Train them to come back to your loft and live there. Keeping wild birds caged up is just wrong. They are adults, who are used to living free, and not in a cage, or locked up in an enclosure. They don't want to be there, so don't want to breed. Buy some cheap birds that are used to being kept and you would do better.


I feel bad for taking away their freedom.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jass SamOplay said:


> If you sense a pair in the loft, have you given it a breeding box? Oh...ol'rgt, you haven't!
> Ferals in open, look out for a nesting spot, select one, then build a nest and mate and then comes the laying time.
> You need to build mutiple breeding boxes in your loft and have to make nesting material available at the floor for them to pick it up to the chosen nesting spot and prepare a nest. Then its affirmative they will lay. They aren't accustomed to closed living conditions so they may take more time to adjust.
> 
> If you wanna speed things up you may buy a blue bar domestic pair. They will lay within days and the others will follow them,thinking it to be friendly for birds.


I put some nesting bowls in the loft but none of the hen sit in it. I guess they are not comfortable yet.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Give them time, if you are going to try to get them to breed. As others have mentioned.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Give them time, if you are going to try to get them to breed. As others have mentioned.


Yes, I will patiently wait for them to feel comfortable. How many months do you think it should usually take?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeon love forever said:


> I put some nesting bowls in the loft but none of the hen sit in it. I guess they are not comfortable yet.


Single pigeons never need the bowls,nor they like breeding boxes. They rather like perches. The pairs will use boxes and bowls when breeding is on their mind.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Can you post some pics of the birds and the set up?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I find it totally selfish to take away any wild creatures freedom and birds even more so. Just put your hand in your pocket and go buy some for goodness sake. I have three ferals that were hatched from eggs in my home and I feel that's not truly the right thing to do but they were on a building site, the nest and eggs due to be destroyed and because they were fertile when candled morally I felt it wrong to destroy them. Taking adults from the wild is pretty much unthinkable and here it's illegal too - even with feral pigeons.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

FredaH said:


> I find it totally selfish to take away any wild creatures freedom and birds even more so. Just put your hand in your pocket and go buy some for goodness sake. I have three ferals that were hatched from eggs in my home and I feel that's not truly the right thing to do but they were on a building site, the nest and eggs due to be destroyed and because they were fertile when candled morally I felt it wrong to destroy them. Taking adults from the wild is pretty much unthinkable and here it's illegal too - even with feral pigeons.


Yes. you are right. I am a little selfish. But I will release them when they are comfortable in the loft. I know I keep them prisoner for a while but eventually will release them don't you worry. People eat, kill or poison pigeons right and left and that is more horrible thing than what I did. 
Regard to buying domesticated birds, I don't want them to depend on me completely because my goal is to eventually release them that's why I choose feral pigeon because they know how to find food on their own. I read this info in some of the forum. But I could be wrong. I don't know. I am kinda new to this.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you ever happen to think about their lives when you took them? They may very well have had mates, and maybe even babies in the nest. Babies who will probably die because now there is only one parent to raise them. One parent often won't finish the job alone because it is just too hard, especially in the wild. Why would they want to breed when they most likely had a mate that you stole them from? Pigeons generally mate for life. Keep domestic pigeons that don't know the difference, because they were born in captivity.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon love forever said:


> Yes. you are right. I am a little selfish. But I will release them when they are comfortable in the loft.
> 
> They will probably never be comfortable in the loft, as they were born wild. They don't want to be kept prisoner.
> 
> ...


If you are going to keep pigeons, then get some domestic birds and take proper care of them. Do it right. How can you enjoy them when you know you have done them such a disservice, and are holding them against their will?


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Can you post some pics of the birds and the set up?


Hi Jass,
Here is my set up. I have 1 ft x 1 ft x 1 ft box. I placed the nest bowl in some boxes and leave other boxes empty. I find that they only perch in the empty box. they don't like to stay in the box that has the nest bowl. Please see the attached picture here. Anything wrong with this set up?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*They are not "your" pigeons, the belong in the wild. It is cruel to take them out of their existence and force them to become domestic.
I hope none belonged to mates and had eggs or babies.

You don't need to go out and buy any, there are so many birds up for adoption and plenty of domestic birds that need homes. Check our adoption section and your local flyers.*


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Did you ever happen to think about their lives when you took them? They may very well have had mates, and maybe even babies in the nest. Babies who will probably die because now there is only one parent to raise them. One parent often won't finish the job alone because it is just too hard, especially in the wild. Why would they want to breed when they most likely had a mate that you stole them from? Pigeons generally mate for life. Keep domestic pigeons that don't know the difference, because they were born in captivity.


All I could said is sorry. I was not thinking about it. I have been keeping them for over 1 month, so it is too late to undo thing regarding them raising babies. Please don't keep blame me for doing that, I feel bad already . Let's make it better. I will take care of their diseases, feed them well. They can live for a longer time. Maybe not happy for a short time (few months) in captivity but after that their lives will be normal again. They will be free again.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey,
Thanks for posting the pic.
The set up is nice. But the wild pigeons are taking it only as perches because the boxes are small for breeding purpose. Domestics will adjust but the ferals won't. And they've probably never seen nesting bowls so they don't seem to like them.
Ok, you can try something handy before building something. If you have some cardboard box(es) with you or similar stuff available, hang them firmly to the opposite corner/side of this setup in a single row close to the ceiling and put some twigs in it. Cover more than half of that/those box(es) from the front so they feel safe and comfortable in it as if they're sitting in a hole on a high cliff where nothing can get them. The box(es) must be 2 and a half feet deep. In few weeks they will prepare nest and lay.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for posting the pic.
> The set up is nice. But the wild pigeons are taking it only as perches because the boxes are small for breeding purpose. Domestics will adjust but the ferals won't. And they've probably never seen nesting bowls so they don't seem to like them.
> Ok, you can try something handy before building something. If you have some cardboard box(es) with you or similar stuff available, hang them firmly to the opposite corner/side of this setup in a single row close to the ceiling and put some twigs in it. Cover more than half of that/those box(es) from the front so they feel safe and comfortable in it as if they're sitting in a hole on a high cliff where nothing can get them. The box(es) must be 2 and a half feet deep. In few weeks they will prepare nest and lay.


Thank Jass. 
Thanks for your advice. I will try the big enough box and provide them with twigs. BTW, can't tell you how much I appreciate and looking forward for your response. I feel very bad and scare to read other members' comments which keep accusing and blaming me how wrongful I have done that I took away their freedom, imprisonment them....blah..blah.... I tell them damage has been done that let me make it better for them. I only do this temporarily and will release them. I know I am selfish. 
Thank for not judge or accusing me. God bless.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon love forever said:


> All I could said is sorry. I was not thinking about it. I have been keeping them for over 1 month, so it is too late to undo thing regarding them raising babies. Please don't keep blame me for doing that, I feel bad already . Let's make it better. I will take care of their diseases, feed them well. They can live for a longer time. Maybe not happy for a short time (few months) in captivity but after that their lives will be normal again. They will be free again.



They are adult ferals and so they will not tame up. So you won't be able to release them and have them come back. So they will always be jailed just to make you happy. They would, I am sure, rather have their free life, and not be treated for any diseases. It isn't too late. You could release them and give them back their life, and start over with birds that would make much better pets. Birds that will come back home to their loft. That isn't going to happen with these. Why don't you understand that your place isn't their home. It is their jail, and they won't stay if given the chance. Would you not rather keep birds who want to be there? Birds that will come back?


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> They are adult ferals and so they will not tame up. So you won't be able to release them and have them come back. So they will always be jailed just to make you happy. They would, I am sure, rather have their free life, and not be treated for any diseases. It isn't too late. You could release them and give them back their life, and start over with birds that would make much better pets. Birds that will come back home to their loft. That isn't going to happen with these. Why don't you understand that your place isn't their home. It is their jail, and they won't stay if given the chance. Would you not rather keep birds who want to be there? Birds that will come back?


I understand your sincere care for the poor creatures. It is my short coming and I learn from my mistake and it won't happen again. Off course I would love to keep birds that wants my house like their sanctuary where they can find food. I don't feel like keeping them anymore if they are not happy with me.


----------



## me+pigeon=<3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Pigeon love forever said:


> I understand your sincere care for the poor creatures. It is my short coming and I learn from my mistake and it won't happen again. Off course I would love to keep birds that wants my house like their sanctuary where they can find food. I don't feel like keeping them anymore if they are not happy with me.


How are they doing now? Did you set them free?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's just that with domestic birds, that you can often get for no charge, or very little, they will love their home and want to return. They want to be kept, even need to be. They don't know anything else. Something living free doesn't often adjust well to captivity. Especially when they are already grown up when caught.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope since you have had them for a month now that you will not release them now.they are used to being fed and housed now by you. It is possible they will get tame. Our first pigeon was an injured feral.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster, don't have to worry. They were feral and adult. They know how to live on their own, and prefer it. Not like taking in a baby and raising it. It doesn't know how to survive outside. Believe me, they don't forget.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

me+pigeon=<3 said:


> How are they doing now? Did you set them free?


Since many people concern about them. Yes, I set them free sadly. Oh well, I can start adopting another bird that are more happy in the cage and are happy to come to me.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Hope since you have had them for a month now that you will not release them now.they are used to being fed and housed now by you. It is possible they will get tame. Our first pigeon was an injured feral.


sorry, I let them go already. After all, I love them and want them to be happy. Like Jay3 said they will remember how to live in the wild.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeon love forever said:


> Thank Jass.
> Thanks for your advice. I will try the big enough box and provide them with twigs. BTW, can't tell you how much I appreciate and looking forward for your response. I feel very bad and scare to read other members' comments which keep accusing and blaming me how wrongful I have done that I took away their freedom, imprisonment them....blah..blah.... I tell them damage has been done that let me make it better for them. I only do this temporarily and will release them. I know I am selfish.
> Thank for not judge or accusing me. God bless.


Thanks and you're welcome with your decision of releasing them. I always looked at what you really wanted. Your intentions were good whether the step you took wasn't right. You wanted a safe heaven for them when they can still go out there forage and enjoy their freedom too. So I thought once day you're gonna open them up then its gonna be on the birds if they want to stay or not. Wish I could send you some gola pigeon breed from here which free range all day in fields and barns but come back every night to roost. If you want to know,here farmers keep them and use the grains they feed on during day to feed it to their cattle.
Since you've set the birds free, don't let your love for pigeons die in you. You can keep some fancy breed(s) and you can have automatic feeders to feed them for when you're not around. Or you can rescue few handicapp feral birds from shelters which may breed and give you your free ranging birds.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Maybe you wanted pigeons of this sort- the indian mondaine
http://mumtazticloft.com/a_TheIndianMondaine.asp


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Thanks and you're welcome with your decision of releasing them. I always looked at what you really wanted. Your intentions were good whether the step you took wasn't right. You wanted a safe heaven for them when they can still go out there forage and enjoy their freedom too. So I thought once day you're gonna open them up then its gonna be on the birds if they want to stay or not. Wish I could send you some gola pigeon breed from here which free range all day in fields and barns but come back every night to roost. If you want to know,here farmers keep them and use the grains they feed on during day to feed it to their cattle.
> Since you've set the birds free, don't let your love for pigeons die in you. You can keep some fancy breed(s) and you can have automatic feeders to feed them for when you're not around. Or you can rescue few handicapp feral birds from shelters which may breed and give you your free ranging birds.


Thanks for your infomation regard gola pigeon. I will look into that. About the automatic feeder. It is a great idea. Now I am looking into local rescue shelter for new pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you tried Craigs List? Even on here, people are often getting rid of their birds for not much.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Have you tried Craigs List? Even on here, people are often getting rid of their birds for not much.


Yes, I look at the craigslist and found that they trap pigeons and sell it. Here is the link. 

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/spo/5640087306.html

It doesn't make sense. Why I release my birds and buy some trapped birds again? So I have to be careful or else I repeat my mistake again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Takes all kinds.
Homers would be good for you, as they are easily trained to go out and come back to their loft. Sometimes people are getting rid of some of their birds.


----------



## Pigeon love forever (Jun 21, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Takes all kinds.
> Homers would be good for you, as they are easily trained to go out and come back to their loft. Sometimes people are getting rid of some of their birds.


great. Thanks for the info. I will focus on homers then because my goal is to free range them and I need the kind that have good "homing instinct" to come back home.


----------

